# NBD: Blue Luthite Goodness



## rekab (Aug 22, 2012)

Scored a Curbow 5 string this week. 
Its an 06/07 or so with the Luthite body, ebanol fretboard, maple neck, and bartolini pickup. Haven't had much play time but Ill get it restrung and setup this weekend probably. 
On to what you came here for:


----------



## Valennic (Aug 22, 2012)

I am in love with that design. Christ.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Aug 22, 2012)

I resemble that.


----------



## Philligan (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice  When I was in elementary school the local guitar shop had that bass sitting around for a few years, I always wanted to get it. Awesome basses.


----------



## Brill (Aug 22, 2012)

Looks really good! Love tge color. Th3 neck loos huge, whats the scale lenght of this beauty?


----------



## rekab (Aug 22, 2012)

34" 
Necks thin and comfy, the body is tiny though


----------



## Bevo (Aug 23, 2012)

Great looking bass, hope it plays as good as it looks!

It does look like a massive neck but as you say the body is smaller, at least the have the horn extended for balance..


----------



## TolerancEJ (Aug 23, 2012)

Hot bass! Is it an actual Curbow (not Cort)? If so, lucky score!


----------



## rekab (Aug 24, 2012)

TolerancEJ said:


> Hot bass! Is it an actual Curbow (not Cort)? If so, lucky score!



It's a Cort Curbow 5. Still a very nice bass so far. I'm diggin it even with the old dead strings


----------



## AxeHappy (Aug 25, 2012)

I seriously want one of these now. Christ on a cross, that's pure sex. 

Off to Google for more information!


----------



## rekab (Aug 25, 2012)

AxeHappy said:


> I seriously want one of these now. Christ on a cross, that's pure sex.
> 
> Off to Google for more information!



Haha that was my thought when I saw it. Sometimes you can get them under $200 on eBay while I saw one in mint shape with case sell for $300 about 2 weeks ago. Either way it's a great value in my opinion

Keep in mind the body is quite small and lower horn doesn't sit well on a leg. I love the neck and overall feel so far though


----------



## darren (Aug 25, 2012)

Sweet! I love those Cort Curbow series basses. They're just odd enough to make you go, "WTF?" but not so odd that they look like they're from another planet.


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Aug 25, 2012)

I LOVE the Lake Placid blue Curbows!

I actually bought one a couple months back from evilBay but the neck was so insanely warped that it was literally unplayable. When I got it out of the box the strings were sitting over an inch from the fretboard and even after all the tweaking possible I couldn't get the action lower than half an inch 

I was SO bummed because I have been gassing over one for years and finally pulled the trigger. I would definitely be willing to try again because the tone was incredible (and obvs it looks amazing) but I need to see it in person first.

Congrats on the awesome score!!


----------



## Metaloaf (Aug 25, 2012)

That's just my kind of thing when it comes to basses; with the longer upper horn, short lower horn, and the way the bass side of the fretboard ends longer that the treble side to make the upper horn appear even longer; on top of that the beautiful finish. Looks so awesome.


----------



## rekab (Aug 26, 2012)

@Silenceisacrime: Sucks to hear that man. This really is a great bass so far. I've had more guitars than I can count, but this is only my 2nd bass. My first was an ibanez SR305 which I actually liked as well. I buy guitars for the sake of trying them out, but I've tried a million basses without buying them and this one just spoke to me. This Curbow has a neck that I get along with slightly better than any others I've tried and has plenty control over the sound with the eq and passive/active switch. I'd give one more a shot and see how it turns out

@Darren: I can clearly see your post is trying to bribe me into trading one of your builds for this. I'll accept only because I can tell how happy it would make you. My loss is your gain


----------



## BucketheadRules (Aug 26, 2012)

SilenceIsACrime said:


> I LOVE the Lake Placid blue Curbows!
> 
> I actually bought one a couple months back from evilBay but the neck was so insanely warped that it was literally unplayable. When I got it out of the box the strings were sitting over an inch from the fretboard and even after all the tweaking possible I couldn't get the action lower than half an inch
> 
> ...



My dad had a Curbow copy made by Tanglewood - he said the neck was warped on that as well. Is it a common problem with these?

Still, HNBD - that thing looks lovely. Never seen one in that colour before.


----------



## rekab (Aug 26, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


> My dad had a Curbow copy made by Tanglewood - he said the neck was warped on that as well. Is it a common problem with these?



I have read a few places about this. I don't know that you could call it a common issue, but a google search yields a few bad experiences over the years. Luckily mine is all kinds of awesome


----------



## stigmatodiaboli (Aug 31, 2012)

Man that thing is sweet! i've been wanting one of these forever. good score man!


----------

